# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Video ProHass (Institucional 2007)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Aprovechando que se acerca la fecha del *I Simposium Internacional de la Palta (SIPA)*, les dejo el primer video que realicé en el Perú, a la Asociación de Productores de Palta Hass del Perú (ProHass), después de terminar mis estudios en Argentina (Cine y TV). 
Les dejo la dirección de la página web del evento para los interesados: *www.sipa.pe* 
Espero les guste...   Saludos  :Wink: Temas similares: Agrícola Cerro Prieto (Video Institucional 2009) Video Institucional AGROIDEAS Prohass estima nuevas inversiones en sierra sur del país en corto plazo para producir palta Hass El Pedregal S.A.: Video institucional 2007 Video Institucional: Fundo Sacramento

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

El video lo califico como....excelente.
Felicitaciones
Hugo

----------

